# Operis historici et chronologici libri duo -- Robert Baillie



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 14, 2008)

_Operis historici et chronologici libri duo_ by Robert Baillie is available online in Latin here:

Internet Archive: Details: Operis historici et chronologici libri duo : in quibus historia sacra & profana compendiosÃ¨ deducitur ex ipsis fontibus, a creatione mundi ad Constantinum Magnum, & quaestiones ac dubia chronologica, quae ex V. & N. Testam

David W. Hall says:



> 9. Robert Baillie (1602-1662), Operis Historici et Chronologici Libri Duo; In quibus Historia Sacra and Profane compendiose deducitur ex ipsis fontibus, Ã¡ creatione Mundi ad Contantinum Magnum, ï¿1⁄2 Amstelodami: Apud Joannem a Someren, 1668) (ï¿1⁄2from the creation of the world to Constantine the Great). The chapter headings are of particular interest. Baillie, a leading Scottish Divine, addressed the following specific topics:
> 
> * Chapter 1: Concerning the things which happened from the creation to the flood
> * Chapter 2: Containing questions and doubts about the previous chapter
> ...


----------

